# 65 tail light bezels



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have to remove bumper and quarter extensions to replace tail light bezels? The car is a 65 GTO


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, you have to drop the rear bumper. Just loosen the 2 bolts on each side of the frame rail. Then remove the 2 bolts that attach to the extension at the center, underneath the filler neck. Have a person help you pull the bumper back about 1 to 2" and then drop down below the back lip.

I used a milk crate to rest the bumper on when you lower it. Then you can remove the taillight extensions and then from the inside of the extensions, you can unscrew the bezels.

I did this by myself, but it's better if you have a helping hand.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I really appreciate your help. Mabe you could help with removing the two front grills in my 65 so they can be repainted. I know where the four attaching bolts are located but the top bolts are partially obstructed by the rad support looks like I willneed to loosen rad support and remove bumper to get them out? Have you ever removed the grills from your 65? If so HELP please Thanks!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

don't buy the quarter extension gaskets that ames sells when you re-assemble. they are almost impossible to mount and are NOT correct for a '65 gto.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks rickm, I guess that's why you see alot of 65's without the extension gasgets.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe appreciate the help my friend. Next I will be removing my front grills for repainting. I will need to figure out the grill removal process when I finish up with tail light bezels.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I have removed the front grills before. The best way is to remove the hood, front bumper, and both fenders. I re-painted my rad support and fender wells, so it was the best option for me. if you need help, PM me and I'll see what we can come up with.

Joe.


----------

